

Microsoft launches its alternative to Amazon’s SimpleDB - edw519
http://blogs.zdnet.com/microsoft/?p=1245

======
bprater
This will be an interesting battle if Microsoft decides to go with the
industry standard SQL model as Amazon goes with their Berkeley-esque model. (I
hope to see at least Sun and Oracle get into the game, we need some
standardization here.)

Right now, the Amazon model is so different and so unique, it is hard for
developers to wrap their head around. Functionality that we take for granted,
such as sorting, is missing.

The argument is that Amazon's model isn't trying to replicate SQL, it's
blazing its own new trail. Amazon has some very smart people engineering their
effort. (In fact, there is a rumor they poached some SQL Server developers.)

------
mdemare
Does it have advanced Inner Join™ Technology?

------
thorax
I'm not going to complain at all about having more competition in this space.

